# Riser Bent



## GoldtipXT (Jan 29, 2003)

This is one of those threads that pains me to write. I was out Turkey hunting last week and took all my gear out of the truck and laid it on the ground. Then I realized I had left my phone at my previous set up. I told my other two buddies where to set up and that I'd be back in 15mins. Well, you guessed it, I backed over my bow. Busted the sight, bent the stabilizer and it looks like the riser is bent or twisted. I took it to my dealer and he called the company up and they said that stupidity voids the lifetime warranty on the product. They said to send the bow in so they can take a look at it. I think I'm screwed. This company is well known and I have spent over $5000 worth of bows with them and have actually made them at least $20,000 on bow by talking people into shooting these bows in the past 3 or so years. I still think they make the best bow out there but if they don't take care of me, I'm done with them. I thought it was an unconditional life time warranty:. I have seen people dry fire there bows and they would replace the limbs. What happened to me was an accident. Its not like I ran over my best shooting bow on purpose.


----------



## ngabowhunter (Mar 9, 2006)

Sorry to here this, maybe they will at least let you have one at there cost.should be around 350.00, That would sound fair to me . good luck


----------



## Grampy™ (Nov 19, 2003)

They may just want the bow back to verify that it is bent..... if it's who I think it is they will replace it.:wink:


----------



## GoldtipXT (Jan 29, 2003)

I hope so.


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

A person who doesn't have any mishaps is usually a person who doesn't do anything. A bent bow might shot bent arrows good. If it isn't bent to bad, they can straighten it out back to spec. If not, I think they will take care of you anyways. Most manufactures will, they just don't like to advertise it because it promotes people to purposely tear things up in order to get a new one. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## BDHUNTR (May 24, 2003)

I feel for you, and if the bow manufacturer decides to help you out, good for you.

But really, if you were driving a '04 F-150 and ran into a tree because you were watching deer in a cornfield, would you expect Ford to repair the damage? 

I just don't see how driving over your bow is the manufacturer's responsibility. If they choose to take of it, God bless 'em. But I can't fathom why you would seriously hold it against them if they didn't.


----------



## Myk (Nov 19, 2003)

It was not the fault of the bow company that you ran over your bow.
If they replace it that's great, but I don't think it's reasonable for you to make threats if they don't replace it. 
Take responsibility for your actions. Praise them if they go above and beyond, but don't condemn them if they hold up to the warranty contract.


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

You're kidding, right? You backed over a bow and you had the guts to assume that it would be under waranty??


----------



## PaCritter (Nov 23, 2005)

AKDoug said:


> You're kidding, right? You backed over a bow and you had the guts to assume that it would be under waranty??


I get the feeling that he is serious. Hope I'm wrong......


----------



## 808hunta (Apr 5, 2006)

*Unconditional lifetime warranty?*

I don't know of any company that would offer an *unconditional* lifetime warranty on their products. Usually they are limited to manufacturer's defects over the life of the product. Covering a dry fired bow is an example of going "beyond the call" but I'm not so sure most companies would cover user/operator induced problems that are outside the scope of normal use of the product and I certainly wouldn't expect the company to do so in my opinion.


----------



## tmarch (Jun 7, 2002)

"It was not the fault of the bow company that you ran over your bow.
If they replace it that's great, but I don't think it's reasonable for you to make threats if they don't replace it. 
Take responsibility for your actions. Praise them if they go above and beyond, but don't condemn them if they hold up to the warranty contract."

But that would be unamerican-nobody takes responsibility for their actions anymore.


----------



## johnc (Apr 25, 2004)

Could be they may give you some consideration for telling the truth. Seems as if that's something seldom given for a malfunction. In this case, the malfunction being you. You didn't tell them that "I don't know what happened? It just started shooting 3' to the right".
Not only were you honest about the occurance-but you told everyone that reads the thread.
Good luck and post a follow-up...


----------



## pyandbc (Dec 18, 2003)

Well I bet if its any of the well known companys like Mathews, Hoyt, Martin ect. they will take care of you if they want to keep your buisness around. My buddy drove off with his on top of his truck, and you can guess how it looked after falling on the road at 40mph. Anyway Mathews took care of him so you will be okay. Leyt us know how it goes. GL


----------



## GoldtipXT (Jan 29, 2003)

I'm not saying it wasn't my fault. It clearly was my fault. As for the truck and the deer in the field comment, insurance would take care of that. I am not making any threats to the company. They make in my opinion, the best bow out there. I would just not be buying another. I have the newest and greatest bow that came out this year. Is it sweet? Yes! Is it as good as my *bent* back up? No! Thats just personal preference. I was very honest with them. I told them(well, my dealer) exactly what happened. I'm not trying to pull a fast one. I just hope honesty still means something. It once did.


----------



## BrushSniper (Jan 2, 2006)

Wow, you run over your own bow and you want someone else to pay for it...As for the Ford hitting a tree comment...you answered your own dilemma...Insurance will take care of it. This time get a policy on your bow. It was your own fault own up to the consequences.


----------



## CamSpeed (Sep 20, 2004)

*Type of Bow*

What type of bow was it, I once stripped the burger button hole out on my Mq1 Mathews and they put a new riser in it for me no questions asked. Just curious what type of bow it was. Mathews really takes care of their "people" one other I broke the wooden grip on my Feather Max and they replaced it free of charge.


----------



## aussiesamurai (May 1, 2006)

dam im sorry about what happened to ya :sad: not sure if theres any insurance companies that would cover archery equipments out there?  i would cover mine if the bow worth $1000+


----------



## GoldtipXT (Jan 29, 2003)

dave65491, I answered my own dilemma? I don't have my bow insured. The lifetime warranty was my insurance. Now, if the bow was stolen out of my truck, then yes my insurance co. would pay for it minus the deductable. I'm not sure why in the hell I'm getting bashed. What goes around comes around.lol


----------



## BowTechSlinger (Mar 25, 2006)

*Baffling*

This entire thread is the most baffling thing I have ever read on this or any other archery website. You have GOT to be kidding me!


----------



## Northforker (Oct 11, 2004)

AKDoug said:


> You're kidding, right? You backed over a bow and you had the guts to assume that it would be under waranty??


My thoughts exactly.

What part of "Limited" is hard to understand.

This is not a manufacturing defect.

This is your brain synapses not firing in order.

Just because you spread the word on a quality product and people believe you and buy it, doesn't give you keys to the corporate safe.

Two final words:

PERSONAL RESPONSIBILITY


----------



## hoytfever (Apr 2, 2006)

S#*&T out of luck. Not the company's fault. If I were them I wouldn't do anything.

Good luck


----------



## Huntmaster (Jan 30, 2003)

This isn't a Zippo lighter. Buck up to your responsibility. You goofed up.....we all do it. If you forget to put oil in the gas of your 2 stroke mower, will Lawn Boy send you a new one? Not a chance. (yes, I've done that, bit the bullet, and bought another one)

Be realistic here, and take responsibility for your scew up. It sucks, but it's part of being an adult. If ya don't want a new back up, fine, but it's not the issue here. You posted for one obvious reason. And yes, I do understand the frustration, but ya gotta deal with it.


----------



## railbird (May 21, 2005)

Thank you so much for the lesson in personal responsibility.


----------



## hoytfever (Apr 2, 2006)

I understand dropping your bow, or dry fire ( breaking the limbs) or even dropping out of you stand. But come on running it over, that is stupidity and stupidity is not in the limited lifetime warranty. 

I can figure out how you ran it over, my bow is my pride and joy. I know where it is at all times.


I DON'T KNOW


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

> I'm not sure why in the hell I'm getting bashed.


:zip: After doing a search of your previous threads...nothing is your fault.


----------



## GoldtipXT (Jan 29, 2003)

If all you bashers would have actually read the thread you would have seen that take full blame for it. Would I like a replacement? yes Do I expect one? no. I can honestly say, I can care less on what you're opinion or comments are. I posted this because I was bummed on myself and wanted to let you all know on what not to do but as in all forums, There are *****HOLE$ who try to make bigger than it really is... 
Like was said, if its covered, GREAT. If its not, I will live with it.


----------



## hoytfever (Apr 2, 2006)

Live With It!!


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

It alright goldtipxp, I guess some people never make mistakes. I have screwed up plently of things in my life. A lot of things mentioned here would be covered by insurance. At least you had the guts to talk about it and you were honest. For thoses who have not sined, let them cast the first stone.


----------



## beenfarr (Feb 13, 2006)

*Easy fella's*

Man, give the guy a break. No need to kick him when he's down. He knows what he did wrong, he's not demanding a new bow, just hoping the company will fix it for him.

If I did that, I wouldn't be afraid to call the company, explain the situation, and see if they'd help me out. 

One things for sure, there's no better customer service than archery folks, there's a good chance you'll get it fixed, or just have to pay a little bit. 

A guys gotta try!!:wink:, 
Ben


----------



## GoldtipXT (Jan 29, 2003)

Thankyou


----------



## Ed Bock (Apr 1, 2006)

*Think about what you just said!*



GoldtipXT said:


> If all you bashers would have actually read the thread you would have seen that take full blame for it. Would I like a replacement? yes Do I expect one? no. I can honestly say, I can care less on what you're opinion or comments are. I posted this because I was bummed on myself and wanted to let you all know on what not to do but as in all forums, There are *****HOLE$ who try to make bigger than it really is...
> Like was said, if its covered, GREAT. If its not, I will live with it.


REALLY!


----------



## bubba-tec (May 12, 2006)

My only question is why in the he!! did you have your phone with ya.


In your defense, it takes a huge bag of onions to post this mishap.


----------



## BDHUNTR (May 24, 2003)

GoldtipXT said:


> If all you bashers would have actually read the thread you would have seen that take full blame for it. Would I like a replacement? yes Do I expect one? no. I can honestly say, I can care less on what you're opinion or comments are. I posted this because I was bummed on myself and wanted to let you all know on what not to do but as in all forums, There are *****HOLE$ who try to make bigger than it really is...
> Like was said, if its covered, GREAT. If its not, I will live with it.


No, there's more to it than that. You originally wrote, and I quote: 



> This company is well known and I have spent over $5000 worth of bows with them and have actually made them at least $20,000 on bow by talking people into shooting these bows in the past 3 or so years. I still think they make the best bow out there but if they don't take care of me, I'm done with them. I thought it was an unconditional life time warranty:. I have seen people dry fire there bows and they would replace the limbs. What happened to me was an accident. Its not like I ran over my best shooting bow on purpose.


You unequivocably state that if this bow company "don't take care of me, I"m done with them", because what happened to you "was an accident. Its not like I ran over my best shooting bow on purpose."

In other words, while at least you did state that you were 100% culpable for the damage to your bow, you then follow up with veiled threats that should this bow manufacturer not reward you with a replacement or repair, you are done with them. 

What you should have said is "I ran over my bow and destroyed it. I contacted the manufacturer to see if it's covered by the limited lifetime warranty. I hope my years of being a faithful customer helps me out here, but if not, I guess I'll have to bite the bullet and pony up some $$$ for a new bow." 

But you didn't, and I guess that a lot of other archers and bowhunters like me feel that a little more personal responsibility is warranted here, and should the warranty not cover this type of damage (which I don't see why it should), then either buy a new bow from this company or another, but don't post negative diatribes like this when the reason your bow is busted is solely on you.

People requesting replacements of merchandise under warranty that have been destroyed in this manner (whether by accident or not) only serves to drive up prices for the rest of us.


----------



## bowhunter96 (Nov 13, 2005)

I had an accident while riding to my stand one day on my ATV and rolled over in a ditch and smashed my PSE Mach12 . I called the factory and explained what I did and sent it back . They only charged me $160 and even replaced the limbs because they got twisted . They put on new string and cables and all I got back that was original was the cams . I actualy think they just sent me a new bow  Dave


----------



## preyquester (Feb 3, 2004)

you can 

bet if i pulled a bonehead trick like that,i would keep it to under wraps.
no one would ever know.....suck it up go get another bow,they don't owe you squat......my.02


----------



## Tim/OH (Apr 3, 2004)

GoldtipXT, I understand that you made a mistake.....but you basicly made a demand to the bow company, by saying that if they don't take care of your *SCREW* up....then you're done with them, if I was that company and read your statement, you would be buying a new bow.....no doubt about it.:wink: 


Maybe Mathews will take of you, but next time take better care of your 
bow. 



Tim


----------



## mellonhead (Aug 13, 2005)

One more reason I don't have a cell phone:wink:


----------



## Nexus6 (Jan 27, 2003)

If it is an Oregon Bow I think they will replace it. At least the commercials I saw for Oregon Bows showed them driving over their bow with no problems. Oh durn, I guess I had a flashback!!! That was like 1990 and Oregon isn't in business!! 

Seriously though, Oregon did have that commercial. I have found that if your dealer is worth anything, he can get the bow company to replace the parts and it will cost you but not like if you were building a bow one piece at a time. Have faith that the bow company will cut a customer some slack for an accidental destruction of their product.


----------



## Bowzone_Mikey (Dec 11, 2003)

I see a trend here .....I only read about 1/2 the above when I had enuf ..... People do stupid things and thats Human nature .... Driving over a bow ... ya kinda dumb but poop happens right? ... Now if this company decides to warrantee this bow as it has before apparently .... am I the only one around that thinks companys giving free stupidity insurance is the reasoning behind alot of over priced equipment? ..... to sell a bow at reasonable markup and if these companys made a habit out of this ... then there wouldnt be any bow companys around ...would there? so instead the companys charge the reasonable markup then double the total for dealer pricing ...because they figger that 50% of bows that go out the door would need replacing ..... if its less than that figure then they made tidy lil' profit now didnt they ....


----------



## nccrutch (Feb 26, 2003)

We once had a customer who bought a brand new SQ2. He was hunting out of a tripod for some reason, shot at a deer, and his bott cam hit the rail and dinged it horribly. Tore up the cable too. We told Mathews exactly what happened, and they sent a cam and a cable for free. So you never know.


----------



## Martial Archer (Jun 8, 2003)

GoldtipXT said:


> This is one of those threads that pains me to write. I was out Turkey hunting last week and took all my gear out of the truck and laid it on the ground. Then I realized I had left my phone at my previous set up. I told my other two buddies where to set up and that I'd be back in 15mins. Well, you guessed it, I backed over my bow. Busted the sight, bent the stabilizer and it looks like the riser is bent or twisted. I took it to my dealer and he called the company up and they said that stupidity voids the lifetime warranty on the product. They said to send the bow in so they can take a look at it. I think I'm screwed. This company is well known and I have spent over $5000 worth of bows with them and have actually made them at least $20,000 on bow by talking people into shooting these bows in the past 3 or so years. I still think they make the best bow out there but if they don't take care of me, I'm done with them. I thought it was an unconditional life time warranty:. I have seen people dry fire there bows and they would replace the limbs. What happened to me was an accident. Its not like I ran over my best shooting bow on purpose.


That's the American spirit...screw up & expect someone else to pay for it. Makes me want to :vom:

Really GoldtipXT, I feel for ya & hope that you get things worked out but to imply that you are owed something because of your unsolicited word-of-mouth advertising (i assume your not affiliated with the bow company) is not a realistic expectation. They may fix your bow, but I doubt the bow company in question cares if you're "done" with them or not. Rest assured however that if they do fix your bow "under warranty  ", that we'll all pay for it as nothing is done for free & the next bow you (and everyone else for that matter) buy from them will cost more as the manufacturer raises prices higher to cover their costs.

Cowboy Up!


----------



## swackhamer (May 24, 2005)

Martial Archer said:


> That's the American spirit...screw up & expect someone else to pay for it. Makes me want to :vom:
> 
> Really GoldtipXT, I feel for ya & hope that you get things worked out but to imply that you are owed something because of your unsolicited word-of-mouth advertising (i assume your not affiliated with the bow company) is not a realistic expectation. They may fix your bow, but I doubt the bow company in question cares if you're "done" with them or not. Rest assured however that if they do fix your bow "under warranty  ", that we'll all pay for it as nothing is done for free & the next bow you (and everyone else for that matter) buy from them will cost more as the manufacturer raises prices higher to cover their costs.
> 
> Cowboy Up!


EXACTLEY:darkbeer:


----------



## MikeK (Dec 30, 2003)

BDHUNTR said:


> I feel for you, and if the bow manufacturer decides to help you out, good for you.
> 
> But really, if you were driving a '04 F-150 and ran into a tree because you were watching deer in a cornfield, would you expect Ford to repair the damage?
> 
> I just don't see how driving over your bow is the manufacturer's responsibility. If they choose to take of it, God bless 'em. But I can't fathom why you would seriously hold it against them if they didn't.


Ditto!


----------



## boojo35 (Jul 16, 2005)

I see many people complain about the price of a "high end" bow. It should probably cost more if it comes with a warranty this good. I personally dont want to pay for the fact that someone might back over his bow with his truck when I buy a bow.


----------



## blorf (Nov 22, 2004)

GoldtipXT said:


> dave65491, I answered my own dilemma? I don't have my bow insured. The lifetime warranty was my insurance. Now, if the bow was stolen out of my truck, then yes my insurance co. would pay for it minus the deductable. I'm not sure why in the hell I'm getting bashed. What goes around comes around.lol


I would think that the lifetime warranty is for manufacturers defects and or material failures that occur when the product was being used for the purpose for which it was intended. The lifetime warranty certainly can not be expected to cover negligence on the part of the owner. If it does, I might accidently leave one of my bows laying across a railroad track. Quite frankly, I think your expectations are unreasonable and one of the reasons all of us pay extremely high prices for our equipment.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

epsi: :moviecorn


----------



## TroutBum (Apr 21, 2006)

GoldtipXT said:


> I thought it was an unconditional life time warranty





808hunta said:


> I don't know of any company that would offer an *unconditional* lifetime warranty on their products. Usually they are limited to manufacturer's defects over the life of the product.


Unconditional vs. limited/lifetime warranty is the key here...depends on what version you actually have of a warranty. I see both sides to this argument, however unlimited usually means unlimited. High end fly rods used to be that way a few years ago. I bought a St. Corix rod 6 years ago and they had the guts to state fully unconditional warranty. They used to say if you slammed it in a car door, they'd still replace it. All of that "warranty coverage" for stupid mistakes is usually built into the selling price...kinda like an unspoken insurance policy. I think St. Croix and most other stopped doing this when they realized the costs to cover _everything_. While I don't think this situation should be covered by a manufacturer normally (unless they have incredible customer service commitments) if they said unlimited, that pretty much includes everything.


----------



## Bellows1 (Oct 19, 2003)

OK, I think everyone has had their say on this issue.


----------

